# Big tomcat



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2012)

He came slippin` by late this evenin`. About a mile from the house. First critter with the new camera.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## fredw (Dec 30, 2012)

Great catch Nick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2012)

Thatsa trophy shot.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2012)

Great capture!! They sure are elusive little rascals!!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty cool!  He was yours if you had wanted him!


----------



## makeemfreefall75 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats a sick picture


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 31, 2012)

And he was eyeballing you like a pork chop!

Nice pic!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2012)

I like that one, Nic.  I tried for years to get a photo of one, but the only time they'd show up is when I didn't have the camera with me.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks ya`ll. I watched him sliphunt his way almost to me, then he went into a trot. I had to squeek at him to make him top for the picture. I`ve got a 15 second video of him, but don`t have a clue how to post it here.


----------



## Joe L (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a good locking Cat


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Very Cool!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Way to break in the new camera Nic!  Nice one!


----------



## carver (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard to get a shot of them with a camera, fine capture Nic.


----------



## mlbfish (Dec 31, 2012)

If he looked at me like that I would have to have very good anti-shake on my camera to get that shot. 

Great capture.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats a good looking picture!


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 1, 2013)

That is so cool. I haven't seen a Bobcat in years.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2013)

He busted you!  Nice capture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> He busted you!  Nice capture.





Not till I squeeked at him to get his attention. Only way to get him to stop. He never knew I was there till then.


----------



## quinn (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shot Nic!


----------

